# Nach Apache Update geht Perl nicht mehr (suexec Problem)



## Rev (2. Februar 2005)

Hallo alle miteinander,
ich habe ein großes Problem, 
nach dem Apache Update durch yast (suse 9.0) gehen keine perl scripte mehr, Error 500, laut suexec log ist das nicht im richtigen pfad
"command not in docroot"
ist soweit auch "richtig", 
weil wir haben die sachen in /home/httpd/
und nicht in
suexec -V
-D DOC_ROOT="/srv/www/htdocs" // falscher pfad
-D HTTPD_USER="wwwrun"
-D LOG_EXEC="/var/log/httpd/suexec.log"
-D SAFE_PATH="/bin:/usr/bin"
-D UID_MIN=96
-D USERDIR_SUFFIX="public_html"

wir benutzen plesk 7.1.6 , mir würde es schon reichen erstma suexec abzuschalten, nur dann muss ich jede http.conf anpassen, weil der apache dann meckert beim neustart.. 
ich würde auch neu kompilieren, nur dadurch das es bis jetzt immer rpm´s waren, hab ich keine configure.nice und ich weiß noch nichtmals genau welche module benötigt werden..

Jede Idee würde mich weiter bringen, da wir einige Kunden auf der Kiste laufen haben.. Ich würde mich mit Sicherheit dankbar zeigen!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (2. Februar 2005)

Soweit ich weiß, ist es nicht möglich, den suexec-Pfad im Nachhinein zu ändern. Da muss der Apache neu compiliert werden. Es gibt wirklich viele HowTos, die das Compilieren des Apaches beschreiben.

Habt ihr OpenSSL auf der Kiste ebenfalls am Laufen? Wenn gewünscht wird, kann ich das natürlich auch gerne erledigen. Bitte dann einfach eine Email schicken.


----------



## Rev (2. Februar 2005)

ich muss sagen, ein chgroup hat wahre wunder bewirkt..


----------

